# Reefkeeping Waste Management



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

I had started a topic on this a while ago with the general question:

"What do you use to remove/process waste/nutrients from your tank?"

The topic was fairly broad and didn't really get too far.

I'm still setting up my tank and trying to develop a method that would work for me. That being said, I would like to get as much information & feedback regarding the subject as possible. Having a tank in its initial stages will also allow for changes to my approach.

The following is a link to some of the articles that I've compiled so far regarding the subject.

http://www.reefkeeping.ca/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=352

Please feel free to provide additional links as needed.

Many approaches exist i.e. x(lbs) of live rock, DSB, Foam Fractionation, mechanical filtration, carbon, GFO, CUC, sulfur de-nitrification&#8230;etc. etc. and would like to avoid a debate on which methods are better&#8230;probably easier said than done, and would argue that they all work. Again, I'm no expert just trying to keep a glass box relatively clean.

To focus the discussion a bit more let's start off with a different question&#8230;&#8230;hope you can join in.

What is organic waste?.....is it anything dead/decaying?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> one word, ZEO
> 
> lol


ZEO? as in ZEOSAND?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> ZEOvit
> 
> http://www.zeovit.com/forums/index.php


Do you actually use the stuff Big Ray? I went onto their website and it seems a little too good to be true? I dont trust a lot of the chemicals out there in the market so naturally im skeptical.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

where can you get it? or is it an online purchase type of thing only?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> SeaUmarine in markham sells it too. but before using, make sure you READ the manual, the forums and every thing else u can find on it  I have heard of many ppl using the wrong flow or ... and getting bad results. also, I cycled a friends tank 3 weeks ago, took 14 days, and no algae bloom. if you follow the instructions, you will be amazed of the outcome. I agree that system will become more fragile though.


Im going to look into it. When i do my move from 20g to 40g I will want something to help eliminate a possible nitrate spike (i have a DSB).


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

The colours on that zeo display tank at SeaUmarine is unreal, the blues, pinks, yellows just pop out. BigRay, can you post some before and after zeo pictures. I'm thinking of starting a small rimless cube SPS zeo tank... just want to see what your results are... 

thanks


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

derekc85 said:


> .... BigRay, can you post some before and after zeo pictures.....


----------

